# Which is the brighest light?



## carmen (Feb 28, 2008)

I am curious about which is the most brightest light around. How many lumens/lux/candela etc. I guess it would be a searchlight, like the one on this picture.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2008)

Xenotech makes a 10,000 watt xenon arc lamp. We used to use them at NASA as solar simulators. It was also good for reheating pizza Space Cannon also makes some competing searchlights, not sure if any put out more light though. These are the most powerful ones I can think of off the top of my head. Don't know the luminous flux specs off hand, sorry.


----------



## pyro (Mar 5, 2008)

Wouldn't that be the skybeam on the Luxor?
42 BILLION candlepower IIRC


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2008)

pyro said:


> Wouldn't that be the skybeam on the Luxor?
> 42 BILLION candlepower IIRC


 
The Luxor light is just made up of 40 + Xenotech 7000 watt lights


----------



## MD Light Guy (Apr 17, 2010)

42 billion definitely seems generous. I have a couple 10K Xenotech Britelites and the specs list them at 1 billion candlepower.

From what I know, The Luxor has less than 40 of the 7K units, plus, they are using an additional reflector (i.e. each fixture has it's built-in reflector, but all the units "bounce" of an 2nd reflector) so they are gonna lose some significant output as a result.

It's definitely the brightest beam of light that I am aware of though (unfortunately not a particularly nice, tight beam.)

If anyone has any questions about BIG LIGHTS, I've got a few...so let me know.


Jason Herbert
SkyTech Productions
www.searchlights.com


----------



## BrightLightGuy (Jan 31, 2015)

MD Light Guy said:


> 42 billion definitely seems generous. I have a couple 10K Xenotech Britelites and the specs list them at 1 billion candlepower.
> 
> From what I know, The Luxor has less than 40 of the 7K units, plus, they are using an additional reflector (i.e. each fixture has it's built-in reflector, but all the units "bounce" of an 2nd reflector) so they are gonna lose some significant output as a result.
> 
> ...



Luxor Consists of 40 - 7K Xenon lights, grouped in 4 sets of 10 lights, there are NO secondary reflectors. I have been there and seen it personally. 
The lights are simply pointed straight up and create the "collective beam" as the pass thru the glass at the top of the pyramid.http://www.nasasearchlights.com/LUXOR-40.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 31, 2015)

Necrothread lol


----------

